# Best friend for an INTJ?



## Fastkop (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello guys ,

I am an INTJ , i am wondering what could be a best friend for an INTJ? since i was a kid i always had this problem , wanting this companion to be always with you and do alots of things together / call him whenever you need him.

But i never really found one? i got super close to some but it usually falls at somepoint and we talk to each other like once in a year or so.

i have experienced ISFPs i found their ideas quite good and so is their questions about the universe etc , but i feel always they argue for the sake of arguing or they are talking about some one else opinion not theirs, i also dislike how they don't really care about things sometimes.

i have also experienced INTPs , INTPS can be really great to have for sometime , but i always end up with them on the same bracket , they don't really care, the think they know everything and finally too serious sometimes.

i am honestly that kind that does not care at all what others think of me , i like to be crazy and have fun when i am comfortable with the group , i hate dead serious people unless it is a business or a job.

i have experienced INFJs , INFJS are amazing , they have everything i need , they care ,they are symmetric t,hey accept new ideas , but they usually don't ask those big questions that i find interesting .

ENFPs , oh god they are the worst to me.

ESTJ , Kinda good.

ENTJ , they don't care about you personally and they always try to take the lead.

ENFJs , great but they don't accept people with opposed opinions.

ISFJ , very quite and very mature as a person , but they lack confidence and i don't find them interesting , they are very serious but good people, can be drama queens sometimes.

ISTJ , Sometimes the worse people you could meet , sometimes great , but again i don't find them interesting , i like to have them as afriend but not as a best friend.

INTJ , Humm i only met one INTJ and it was okay i guess.


What about you guys?


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

Have you considered INFPs? @BelladonnaPoe and I can attest that it works. 

There's enough similarity (and difference) there to make it a worthwhile endeavor. We have the deepest conversations and come up with the most creative ideas together. I would definitely recommend it, even if we don't always see eye to eye on emotional matters.


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

My best friend is an ENTP and he's one of the few persons I can talk with for hours without even getting remotely bored. Other people I have great friendships with are ISTPs, INTPs and INFJs.

I definitely think the best friendship match for INTJs are ENTPs.


----------



## Fastkop (Jul 15, 2016)

i have never met an INFP before , but i think INFPs are like ENFPs are they? ENFPs usually believe in power and all of unproven myth things.


----------



## Fastkop (Jul 15, 2016)

I am not sure about ENTPs , i dealt with a few , their problem is they are that type of which they are with you if the majorty is with you , against you if the majority is against you.

that's how i feel about them.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFPs, enough said.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I could be best friends with any personality type, aside from maybe ISTJ's lmao. Most of my friends are extroverts and it's always been that way. They force me to live life.  I find it hard to become close friends with intorverts because we make less of an effort to get to know each other. I don't initiate, they don't initiate, it never happens. Which sucks because I have always felt like I don't fit in with my friends.


----------



## Fastkop (Jul 15, 2016)

I initae the conversations without a problem.


----------



## Fastkop (Jul 15, 2016)

I am the opposite , i am a social introvert.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My moms intj she has always meshed well with NTPs NFPs and SFPs. She gets argumentative with ESTJs probably the most of any type. Her and my Infj sis can get each other in alot of ways but they are so much alike with dom Ni but so opposed in fi vs fe they can be hit or miss. Also I actually get on pretty well with my intj mom as far as easy conversing. Usually our conversing is often about procedure and tactic and problem solving. And thinker in general related topics. We do fine if we keep it thinker related. I detest her insulting my intuition she gets annoyed when I mock her uptight Se ness


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Fastkop said:


> Hello guys ,
> 
> I am an INTJ , i am wondering what could be a best friend for an INTJ? since i was a kid i always had this problem , wanting this companion to be always with you and do alots of things together / call him whenever you need him.
> 
> ...


I have the same problem making freinds. I handled this by being everyones best freind, but no one ever considers me a best freind and that is perfectly fine. 

If I had to pick a good match for INTJ I would say INTP or ENFJ or ISTJ are good matches and create the least amount of conflict.


----------



## Stockholmaren (May 25, 2016)

@Fastkop

I think putting each MBTI-personality in a box of certain like-able/dislike-able personality is a stupid generalization. What kind of experience/observations are you basing your statements on?


----------



## BelladonnaPoe (May 26, 2016)

throughtheroses said:


> Have you considered INFPs? @BelladonnaPoe and I can attest that it works.
> 
> There's enough similarity (and difference) there to make it a worthwhile endeavor. We have the deepest conversations and come up with the most creative ideas together. I would definitely recommend it, even if we don't always see eye to eye on emotional matters.


 @Fastkop I can actually attest to the INFP's being a good choice because of a few shared traits. INTJ's lead with Ni and Te, which go surprisingly well with the INFP's Fi and Ne. 
I think your problem with ENFP's stems from them leading with Ne instead of an introverted function. The Ne is the function that is always coming up with a bunch of ideas at once constantly which, at least in my opinion, can be awfully overwhelming. Since the Ni function calls for more of a synthesis of ideas rather that an expansion of ideas, I can see where an INTJ and an ENFP could be incompatible. However, with the INFP, the Ne is tempered by the Fi, which ends up with them filtering their big ideas through their emotional language.

So, yeah. An INFP could work.


----------



## Fastkop (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry but ever heard of opinions ? and have ever read about INTJs? that's how we work.


----------



## Fastkop (Jul 15, 2016)

Well i think INFP could work as a best friend but i don't think they would work as wife for example if i am correct? i assume INFJs are the best love companions for an INTJ .


----------



## Fastkop (Jul 15, 2016)

This is what i deeply hate , for you it is fine to me it is not at all.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I don't suppose you'll find your match when you keep looking for a MBTI type. Perhaps you should do what you do best and soon find you'll have attracted somebody who's interested in exactly the things you are doing. It's shared passion that does it for me. The ground that bonds us. My best friend has been my partner in crime for a long time. She's ENTP and we're rather different from one another, but she's the only person in the world I can stand without being easily bored, besides my twin. About the latter, the same thing goes with my sister, we have practically never been apart yet and mostly hold the exact same interests(She's ENTJ).


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

Best friend for an INTJ? Besides myself, my dog, the internet, books and scotch?

I never used typing to make friends. I found out their type after I decided they were alright with me. I would say I have 4 friends I am very close to: ENTP, INFJ, INTP, INFP.


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

I always seem to attract ESFP's as friends. At first, they annoy the heck out of me and I hate them. Then they grown on me and we have many fun times together. They have a rare ability to bring me outside of my head and into the real world. They're not going to be the type of friend who you can have philosophical discussions, but you will have lots of fun with them.


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

Uh. Well. ISFP and INFP both have a lot of potential for different reasons. If you're looking for more of a T-type whose going to care about the same stuff as you then INTP is pretty good. I don't really know what you mean when you say that ISFPs and INTPs don't really care. Everybody has things they care about and things they don't care about. But if you generally liked ISFP but want somebody whose going to take a little more ownership over their ideas then try an INFP or an ENFJ, both can be very similar in one way or another but are N types. Best romantic options for an INTJ are typically considered to be ENFP and ENTP, with other INTJs and INFJs as close followups. 

But seriously, _any_ type could make for a great best friend _if_ you put in the time to understand them, whats important to them, and develop an interest in that yourself. Obviously that should be reciprocated and if it's not then it's not really a friendship worth investing that much in. But what makes a best friend is the amount of work you put into connecting with eachother, not whether they fulfill a set of criteria. Just find someone who hits the most important parts of your checklist and who is interested in being close friends with you and then put in the time and energy to meet eachother halfway. Don't shoot for perfect. that doesn't happen.


----------

